
Tupper's self-referential formula - gregschlom
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tupper%27s_self-referential_formula
======
kleer001
It was really cool as a 'magicial thing'. Once I realized it was a bitmap
graphic I was a little less woo-ed. Not a lot, just a little.

